# My boyfriend bully's me



## Zoeyschreier (Dec 31, 2012)

My boyfriend is horrible to me. He won't come to the family's tonight for New Year's Eve and before he tried to shove my head down my toilet. What should I do?????


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

haha


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

**** off zoey, go back to facebook.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Cut his c0ck off with a kitchen knife! Then go have a wash!


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Stop giving the poor bloke earache


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My advice would be make sure the toilet is always clean TBH.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Zoeyschreier said:


> he tried to shove my head down my toilet. What should I do?????


next time grab the toilet duck while your there and give it a good scrub


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Have pity on the poor girl.

Tell us more about this moron, what does he look like?

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Leave the troll alone...... Step away from the troll!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Did you see any of your friends while you were down there ?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Let him bum you more. That will get rid of his rage.

But your bot bot will hurt.


----------



## Zoeyschreier (Dec 31, 2012)

He is a mean selfish bastard!!! I joke on and gently hit him he says he hasn't got the patience no more I think he should just go with some 50 year old who's a boring old **** !!!!!!! Go eye some more men up on here ya gay pervert


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Its my Gf shes just a pleb and bored


----------



## BRONSON0404 (Jun 19, 2011)

Tell him yes master, may I have some more!

I am not worthy!! Haha!


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

hahaha!!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Grimnir said:


> Leave the troll alone...... Step away from the troll!!!!!!!


Fvck that.. I'm bored..

Right Zoe, tell us more about your toilet cleaning duties


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

post your clout up .


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

flaps oot


----------



## Zoeyschreier (Dec 31, 2012)

Wtf whys that boy saying I'm his girlfriend. What a weirdo


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Tits out for the lads girl come on....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What sorta toilet was it, does it have a bum gun on it?


----------



## Zoeyschreier (Dec 31, 2012)

If get my tits outfit any of u sexy boys. That's what my boyfriend makes me do all the time pressures me into texting him dirty and **** saying he wants other lads to come **** me while he watches and that!! ****ing creep


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

give your boyfriend a break maybe he just thought you were thirsty ? Pretty decent of him to give you a drink :whistling:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

That's so rude Zoe...have you got a few pics?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Zoeyschreier said:


> Wtf whys that boy saying I'm his girlfriend. What a weirdo


Erm.. Pot, kettle lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Zoeyschreier said:


> If get my tits outfit any of u sexy boys. That's what my boyfriend makes me do all the time pressures me into texting him dirty and **** saying he wants other lads to come **** me while he watches and that!! ****ing creep


A tits outfit ? Gazza ?


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Become a female powerlifter and professional MMA fighter and ruin him.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

i'd also flush your head down the toilet if you left a yule tide log like that in my bathroom as well you dirty midden


----------



## BRONSON0404 (Jun 19, 2011)

I really like this zoey girl ha ha!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Go back to the kitchen?


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Seriously we don't have all night.. Get em out or a ****ty toilet will be the least of you worries..


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

is the laptop in the kitchen?


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

not been on here for a few days nice to see the standard hasnt slipped


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Is you real name Zoey Tweedy by any chance?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Is you real name Zoey Tweedy by any chance?


Related to Cheryl ?

Or the one from Chicken run ?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Some bird on [email protected] with the same name. Doubt she's the same.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

If she don't get her tits out I'm gona stick this in her ear


----------



## Zoeyschreier (Dec 31, 2012)

I


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

did you escape the kitchen again ? How did you get the explosive tracking device off your foot ? :blink: :whistling:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Zoeyschreier said:


> I


we need to see more ...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Much more.... :thumbup1:

Can this be moved to AL as a NYE treat?


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

Zoeyschreier said:


> I


Damn - you're actually quite fit


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Zoeyschreier said:


> I


They are in not out


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Is this also you?

https://mobile.twitter.com/zoeyschreier/media/grid?=undefined&idx=1&tid=265934581302185985


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

show muff or its a bluff :whistling:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Zoey why don't you do a trade with some of the guys. You show a bit more if they do?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

:lol: You have a nice way with words Zoe


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Zoey why don't you do a trade with some of the guys. You show a bit more if they do?


Dont tempt me :devil2:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Dont tempt me :devil2:


Get it out!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sh1t if your real rep me your number :whistling:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Get it out!!!


i may get banned haha  Since its general conversation ... BUT i am tempted


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> i may get banned haha  Since its general conversation ... BUT i am tempted


pm ashcrapper he`ll give you a free pass .


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Interesting thread  lol


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nothing says 'don't shove my head down the toilet anymore' more than taking a picture of yourself naked and posting it on uk muscle whilst telling stories of how his penis is so small. But mainly the first part


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Yh c'mon Zoe get em out for the lads, make the trolling worth while at least


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> i may get banned haha  Since its general conversation ... BUT i am tempted


Dont do anything to jeapordise this thread!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

@Ashcrapper get inn here !


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

ewen said:


> pm ashcrapper he`ll give you a free pass .


Where is @Ashcrapper


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Someones fcuked off there bloke spends more time on here than talking to her lol :lol:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Brilliant


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

this could be the epic thread of new year haha


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

C'mon Zoey just a few more pics, don't have to be nekkid but it would help. :thumb:


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

jon-kent said:


> Someones fcuked off there bloke spends more time on here than talking to her lol :lol:


Oh wait.... Is this actually ryanclarke's bird?

Awesome


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Someone explain the joke


----------



## BRONSON0404 (Jun 19, 2011)

C'mon zoey all the girls are doing it!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

robsam23 said:


> Oh wait.... Is this actually ryanclarke's bird?
> 
> Awesome


I hope so lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

is this what they call internet grooming ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

In for this


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dipdabs said:


> Where is @Ashcrapper


shoving his birds head down the sh1tter i expect lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Zoeyschreier said:


> I


They look like spaniels ears. I'd have kept your top on love :lol:


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

Yep.... Pretty sure we can now all get done for grooming


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

OHHHHHH hahaha please don't move this somewhere I can't see it I beg you!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Zoeyschreier said:


> I


Troll or not, that's a picture of some nice tits.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Zoeyschreier said:


> I


 :clap:


----------



## BRONSON0404 (Jun 19, 2011)

The eagle has landed!!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHA I'm actually PMSL well done boys


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

hahaha brilliant hope this is real


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

there not hers not even same bird .


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

onthebuild said:


> They look like spaniels ears. I'd have kept your top on love :lol:


She'd still get it from me :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

im a flap man myself


----------



## Zoeyschreier (Dec 31, 2012)

Ya wouldn't be saying that if they were in ya face


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Zoeyschreier said:


> Ya wouldn't be saying that if they were in ya face


id be saying burrrrrrrrraaaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Zoeyschreier said:


> Ya wouldn't be saying that if they were in ya face


Well it's rude to talk with your mouth full !


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

ewen said:


> there not hers not even same bird .


It's weird how a picture of t1ts kind of ruined the thread... Now I just think it's a 46 year old male sexual predator who wants to trick a UK muscle member in to a forced bum


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

What the **** is this **** man


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Zoeyschreier said:


> Ya wouldn't be saying that if they were in ya face


If they were in my face id either be a midget or bent over by your knees somewhere :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Shady45 said:


> It's weird how a picture of t1ts kind of ruined the thread... Now I just think it's a 46 year old male sexual predator who wants to trick a UK muscle member in to a forced bum


i know he could of posted a pic of some decent pics rather than some GILF .


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Zoeyschreier said:


> Ya wouldn't be saying that if they were in ya face


C'mon then Zoe which guy u after?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> C'mon then Zoe which guy u after?


LXM


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dipdabs said:


> C'mon Zoe


i think most of uk-m have and now feel dirty knowing its actually a dude :lol:


----------



## Zoeyschreier (Dec 31, 2012)

I do believe my boyfriend can see all this lmfao. Hi Ryan


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Zoeyschreier said:


> I do believe my boyfriend can see all this lmfao. Hi Ryan


fcuk ryan bin him off stay with us


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Zoeyschreier said:


> I do believe my boyfriend can see all this lmfao. Hi Ryan


well and truelly spending new year down the bog after this :rockon:


----------



## Zoeyschreier (Dec 31, 2012)

Well he was the one that took the pic


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

The awnser to this problem Is simple...... Come round to good ol KRIS_B's house and I'll wine and dine you like a princess then I'll absolutley destroy you everywhere an we'll make vids and send them to your BF how does that sound??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Zoeyschreier said:


> Well he was the one that took the pic


fair enough then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Zoeyschreier said:


> I do believe my boyfriend can see all this lmfao. Hi Ryan


I imagine he's having a fit at this and possibly angry wànking on your pillow


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Zoeyschreier said:


> Well he was the one that took the pic


theres a saying on uk-m .

if in doubt post a pic of your clout


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Done some... snooping and managed to find her. She's also posted photos of herself with her head down the toilet, pu$$y clearly visible. Scroll down, NWS.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Zoeyschreier said:


> Well he was the one that took the pic


That's a lie I know a self taken pic of t1ts when I see one I take them all the time


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> i think most of uk-m have and now feel dirty knowing its actually a dude :lol:


Not me


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Ryan... Your bird is now officially taking part in the annual uk-m gang bang and guess what????? Your not invited!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dipdabs said:


> View attachment 105793


fcuking uriel still sending you pictures :lol:


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> That's a lie I know a self taken pic of t1ts when I see one I take them all the time


Pics or no self shots...........please, it is christmas x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

dipdabs said:


> That's a lie I know a self taken pic of t1ts when I see one I take them all the time


pics or noselfboobpics


----------



## Zoeyschreier (Dec 31, 2012)

Prove it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Omada said:


> Pics or no self shots...........please, it is christmas x


beet me too it haha


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

Milky said:


> My advice would be make sure the toilet is always clean TBH.


she could clean it with her hair while her head is down there :gun_bandana:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

oh i like a tittie pose down


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fieryfilly said:


> she could clean it with her hair while her head is down there :gun_bandana:


typcial woman multi tasking lol


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> pics or noselfboobpics


Sorry dude but I was just making sure that the strict pics/vids or it didn't happen rule was adhered too.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

ewen said:


> i know he could of posted a pic of some decent pics rather than some GILF .


In fairness, some sex pests on here definitely had d1ck dribble just from thinking a new girl was on here.



R0BLET said:


> LXM


Wonder what's more offensive... Getting told your t1ts look like dog ears, belong to a gilf etc. Or a floppy d1ck


----------



## Zoeyschreier (Dec 31, 2012)

Actually couldn't give a flying fcuk what any of yous have to say...I've got my man and joined up as a **** take to say what he'd say... I don't need girls who think tha lush taking photos of tha pants down the ankles to tell me what there opinion is of me.


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

dipdabs said:


> That's a lie I know a self taken pic of t1ts when I see one I take them all the time


We might have our 2nd contestant here!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Shady45 said:


> Wonder what's more offensive... Getting told your t1ts look like dog ears, belong to a gilf etc. Or a floppy d1ck


All of the above


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

i thought this was a @lxm thread when i first opened it!!!!

hmmm actually...... things are falling into place.... @anabolik...... is this ur lass?????


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Zoeyschreier said:


> Actually couldn't give a flying fcuk what any of yous have to say...I've got my man and joined up as a **** take to say what he'd say... I don't need girls who think tha lush taking photos of tha pants down the ankles to tell me what there opinion is of me.


Awwww don't be like that


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Zoeyschreier said:


> Actually couldn't give a flying fcuk what any of yous have to say...I've got my man and joined up as a **** take to say what he'd say... I don't need girls who think tha lush taking photos of tha pants down the ankles to tell me what there opinion is of me.


Gets her tits out... then tries to take the high ground..

Bitch please.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Please keep in gen. con. or MA, I don't have access to AL, pmsl. Unless @Ashcrapper can grant me instant access?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Zoeyschreier said:


> Actually couldn't give a flying fcuk what any of yous have to say...I've got my man and joined up as a **** take to say what he'd say... I don't need girls who think tha lush taking photos of tha pants down the ankles to tell me what there opinion is of me.


He's probably taking a big dump in the toilet ready for you


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

who the fcuks ryan anyway .


----------



## Zoeyschreier (Dec 31, 2012)

And for your information it actually was Ryan who told the pic so shows how much 'u take pics of yourself'  bye now


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

ewen said:


> who the fcuks ryan anyway .


I thought that, never heard of the bloke. Has this girl got the right forum? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Zoeyschreier said:


> And for your information it actually was Ryan who told the pic so shows how much 'u take pics of yourself'  bye now


*took


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Zoeyschreier said:


> And for your information it actually was Ryan who told the pic so shows how much 'u take pics of yourself'  bye now


well she did say it wasnt a self shot :confused1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Zoeyschreier said:


> And for your information it actually was Ryan who told the pic so shows how much 'u take pics of yourself'  bye now


keep em coming


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

LMFAO @ milkys post

almost pi$$ed myself


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> well she did say it wasnt a self shot :confused1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Zoeyschreier said:


> Actually couldn't give a flying fcuk what any of yous have to say...I've got my man and joined up as a **** take to say what he'd say... I don't need girls who think tha lush taking photos of tha pants down the ankles to tell me what there opinion is of me.


you've got a way with words, I'll give you that


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Zoeyschreier said:


> And for your information it actually was Ryan who told the pic so shows how much 'u take pics of yourself'  bye now


so basically your saying your a tease? Oh well you are good looking but then again i also think men are good looking. would rather shag a man in the bum them have to deal with a woman like you :laugh:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> so basically your saying your a tease? Oh well you are good looking but then again i also think men are good looking. would rather shag a man in the bum them have to deal with a woman like you :laugh:


You're gay, we get the fvcking point.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 105798


Pmsl!

Photoshop at its best :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Omada said:


> Pics or no self shots...........please, it is christmas x


PAHAHAHAAAA nice try but it's been tried before how long have I been here lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Zoeyschreier said:


> Actually couldn't give a flying fcuk what any of yous have to say...I've got my man and joined up as a **** take to say what he'd say... I don't need girls who think tha lush taking photos of tha pants down the ankles to tell me what there opinion is of me.


You're a bit chubby ain't ya


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl!
> 
> Photoshop at its best :lol:


Awww deleted before I could photo shop weeman behind her :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Epic epic thread


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MF88 said:


> You're gay, we get the fvcking point.


bisexual anyhow ...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Awww deleted before I could photo shop weeman behind her :lol:


No mate, l can shift it to AL and put the pics back if people want.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> No mate, l can shift it to AL and put the pics back if people want.


Think its over with now anyway, op wouldnt be coming back if it was in the AL.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

goldenballs23 said:


> is this real life????


You plonker, this is the internet, of course it's real, pmsl.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Righty UKm Detective squad "ARE YOU READY?!?!"

1st to find out who Ryan is gets reps!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its Ryanclarke

He's on the first bloody page admitting it !


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Milky said:


> Its Ryanclarke
> 
> He's on the first bloody page admitting it !


Doh!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Milky said:


> Its Ryanclarke
> 
> He's on the first bloody page admitting it !


Who's fetish are we supposing this is then, Ryan's or Zoey's?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Greenspin said:


> Who's fetish are we supposing this is then, Ryan's or Zoey's?


I think she may have been narked at him so decided to pi*s him off :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Would it be against the rules to post her facebook... :whistling:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Milky said:


> My advice would be make sure the toilet is always clean TBH.


LMFAO !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Would it be against the rules to post her facebook... :whistling:


Yes mate without her permission etc...


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

I think Ryan thought everybody would be jizzing over his bird but there not.

She's got a pelican chin.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Singh01 said:


> I think Ryan thought everybody would be jizzing over his bird but there not.
> 
> She's got a pelican chin.


and tits like a beagle`s ears .


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

How come one of your nostrils is bigger than the other :S THE FCUK!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Come on now chaps lets not get personal please.

Sh was good enough to give you all a laugh at least be polite to the girl.


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> That's a lie I know a self taken pic of t1ts when I see one I take them all the time


proof please


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

I can't believe people aren't editing the pic to death!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Zoey. I think your tits are awesome tbh. Your spelling, grammar and hoochy mama attitude has got to go though!

And anyone starting a post "i dont give a fuc.k"....clearly gives a fuc.k


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Singh01 said:


> I can't believe people aren't editing the pic to death!


I am crap with photoshop software, best I could do would be draw a beard on them in paint.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> has to be this guy
> 
> View attachment 105800


dont know why im admitting to knowing this, but his names lee


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

I needed cheering up and you guys have come to the rescue again.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Milky said:


> Come on now chaps lets not get personal please.
> 
> Sh was good enough to give you all a laugh at least be polite to the girl.


Fact.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Zoeyschreier said:


> If get my tits outfit any of u sexy boys. That's what my boyfriend makes me do all the time pressures me into texting him dirty and **** saying he wants other lads to come **** me while he watches and that!! ****ing creep


Sending friend request now !


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

broch316 said:


> proof please


Don't b silly lol


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> Don't b silly lol


was worth a try surely :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bongon95 said:


> dont know why im admitting to knowing this, but his names lee


your a secret bodybuilder :blink:


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

RyanClarke said:


> Its my Gf shes just a pleb and bored


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> your a secret bodybuilder :blink:


just need a set of budgie smugglers. size small boys:lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

His name isnt ROCCO SIFFREDI by any chance ??


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

pea head said:


> His name isnt ROCCO SIFFREDI by any chance ??


lol, probably thinking of the exact same clip ! lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

OldManRiver said:


> lol, probably thinking of the exact same clip ! lol


Yeah..pornstargalore.....where he puts Bobbi Starrs head down the toilet :lol:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> View attachment 105793


Best laff ive had in ages aaahahahahaha!!!'


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

pea head said:


> Yeah..pornstargalore.....where he puts Bobbi Starrs head down the toilet :lol:


lol it was bobbi starr was it ? lol I didn't know it was her, but yeah it's the same clip


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pea head said:


> Yeah..pornstargalore.....where he puts Bobbi Starrs head down the toilet :lol:


i watched rocco invades poland :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

ewen said:


> i watched rocco invades poland :whistling:


He's pretty much invaded everywhere now ! lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

ewen said:


> i watched rocco invades poland :whistling:


Sh1te mate...you want to get Animal Trainer 4 :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pea head said:


> Sh1te mate...you want to get Animal Trainer 4 :whistling:


 :w00t: just looked :clap:


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Zoe do you know you're boyfriend thought you were fcuking a work colleague?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=154920

My input to the thread was that I felt like kicking you in the flange....


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

ewen said:


> :w00t: just looked :clap:


More,more ..take more

Nasty nasty .. :lol:


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

*BUT I STILL WUV HIM!*


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Singh01 said:


> Zoe do you know you're boyfriend thought you were fcuking a work colleague?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=154920
> 
> My input to the thread was that I felt like kicking you in the flange....


Awwwww man, too mean that.

WHat goes on in here stays in here, dont grass a brother up !


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@User Name

A truley sad pic & often women (& men) keep going back & keep on being hurt, because they think themselves worthless, & they deserve it.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Singh01 said:


> Zoe do you know you're boyfriend thought you were fcuking a work colleague?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=154920
> 
> My input to the thread was that I felt like kicking you in the flange....


holy sh1t its going to get fvcking tasty in here now :w00t:


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

**** clubbing, this thread is my NYE entertainment.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Mr_Socko said:


> **** clubbing, this thread is my NYE entertainment.


It's died now. Go clubbing u sad [email protected]


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Who negged Zoey, pmsl?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Greenspin said:


> Who negged Zoey, pmsl?


i will go with either a female member or her fella !


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

That's if she really has a fella


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dipdabs said:


> That's if she really has a fella


Page 1 dear, he admits to it being his GF..


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Singh01 said:


> Zoe do you know you're boyfriend thought you were fcuking a work colleague?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=154920
> 
> My input to the thread was that I felt like kicking you in the flange....


You legend!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Page 1 dear, he admits to it being his GF..


Oh. Woops. Thread went so quick I missed it lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Singh01 said:


> Zoe do you know you're boyfriend thought you were fcuking a work colleague?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=154920
> 
> My input to the thread was that I felt like kicking you in the flange....


He showed her the thread when he posted it I think


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Shady45 said:


> Wonder what's more offensive... Getting told your t1ts look like dog ears, belong to a gilf etc. Or a floppy d1ck


Definately the last one. Its the only one that can never be made up as a lie.....


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Singh01 said:


> Zoe do you know you're boyfriend thought you were fcuking a work colleague?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=154920
> 
> My input to the thread was that I felt like kicking you in the flange....


Amazing!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

So checking in, without reading through the stuff I missed did the newly dubbed @dipdabs get her t1ts out in competition or not? :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> So checking in, without reading through the stuff I missed did the newly dubbed @dipdabs get her t1ts out in competition or not? :whistling:


No I bloody didn't lol they might get called spaniels ears lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> No I bloody didn't lol they might get called spaniels ears lol


Well I'll give you an honest review of the ones you sent me before if you like? :whistling:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Well I'll give you an honest review of the ones you sent me before if you like? :whistling:


When was that? Was I drunk? If I was they were actually a pic of the old ladies next door, I watch her when she sleeps


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> So checking in, without reading through the stuff I missed did the newly dubbed @dipdabs get her t1ts out in competition or not? :whistling:





dipdabs said:


> No I bloody didn't lol they might get called spaniels ears lol


She did really, would have put the perkiest of breast to shame. But, you snooze you lose dude, pmsl.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

This thread took off quickly. Anything worth reading after page 8?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> When was that? Was I drunk? If I was they were actually a pic of the old ladies next door, I watch her when she sleeps


Tell her she has a fine pair then!



Greenspin said:


> She did really, would have put the perkiest of breast to shame. But, you snooze you lose dude, pmsl.


Fvcking hell, well thats my new year well and truly ruined!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

MF88 said:


> This thread took off quickly. Anything worth reading *after page 8?*


Eh? You commented on page ten, lol. Anyway, on page ten double O Milky found out who Ryan is, if you haven't seen already.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

MF88 said:


> This thread took off quickly. Anything worth reading after page 8?


No


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Greenspin said:


> Eh? You commented on page ten, lol. Anyway, on page ten double O Milky found out who Ryan is, if you haven't seen already.


I notice he hasn't commented so he's probably tied up with a snooker ball jammed in his mouth to stifle his screams as she bent him like a pretzel after she read the posted thread


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

WillOdling said:


> I notice he hasn't commented so he's probably tied up with a snooker ball jammed in his mouth to stifle his screams as she bent him like a pretzel after she read the posted thread


Poor fcuker, bet he didn't see that one coming.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Eh? You commented on page ten, lol. Anyway, on page ten double O Milky found out who Ryan is, if you haven't seen already.


Haha I couldn't remember where I posted so I just had a guess. Was hoping for a clunge shot.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

WillOdling said:


> I notice he hasn't commented so he's probably tied up with a snooker ball jammed in his mouth to stifle his screams as she bent him like a pretzel after she read the posted thread


That's if she can get out of his bogwashing first.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

id give you one


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

zack amin said:


> id give you one


Is that on a scale of 1-10?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Is that on a scale of 1-10?


was thinking 1-50

ive seen better troll effort

poor spelling and grammar, little effort has been put into this

im quite saddened, will only get better of @RyanClarke has any pictures holding her head down the bog


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

zack amin said:


> was thinking 1-50
> 
> ive seen better troll effort
> 
> ...


Just had a PM off him with a pic


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Just had a PM off him with a pic


hahahahahaha reps mate


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

RyanClarke said:


> I agree with this 100% couple that with the fact she is a skankkk by nature. pfft im born to lose


Cheeky little quote from your previous thread about Zoe. I agree with your analysis of her personality.

Happy New Year to the both of you


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAAHAH PSML some of the sh!t u guys posted, LOOOL

LOVE this thread!! legends


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

what is it with girls called Zoe?? are they all mental??


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Fieryfilly said:


> what is it with girls called Zoe?? are they all mental??


For years I found that girls called Rachel were a bit nuts.

Never had a gf with the name though & apologies if anyone - even if they're male who have this name. :lol:

But is she serious about the bf treating her bad, or is it complete rubbish?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

latblaster said:


> For years I found that girls called Rachel were a bit nuts.
> 
> Never had a gf with the name though & apologies if anyone - even if they're male who have this name. :lol:
> 
> But is she serious about the bf treating her bad, or is it complete rubbish?


No mate it is her attempt to get some attention !


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

I agree with Milky, a way to get attention, if she was serious I doubt she would have posted it on here with her b/f being able to see the thread. IMO she is a very insecure person who likes to be the centre of attention.

Maybe her new years resolution should be to grow up a little??


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Some people crave attention of any kind, is it just that they need to be reassured that they are noticed?

Or just plain stupidity....think I've answered my question!

I'm content with being me as flawed as I am, I actually find attention uncomfortable if it's not warranted.


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Some people crave attention of any kind, is it just that they need to be reassured that they are noticed?
> 
> Or just plain stupidity....think I've answered my question!
> 
> I'm content with being me as flawed as I am, I actually find attention uncomfortable if it's not warranted.


stupidity in most cases, like crying wolf over being abused by a partner.

I was physically (knocked about) and mentally abused by a previous partner and ended up with a broken nose, cheekbone and a couple of ribs. And taking the p*ss out of being knocked about or abused in any way is VERY poor form IMO.

rant over


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

What a sad fcuker lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I knew a guy who was physically abused by his gf, & he's not wimpy at all, a wiry fvker in fact.

But he told me about some of it & how he was manipulated by all of it.

Glad those times are over for you FF.


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

latblaster said:


> I knew a guy who was physically abused by his gf, & he's not wimpy at all, a wiry fvker in fact.
> 
> But he told me about some of it & how he was manipulated by all of it.
> 
> Glad those times are over for you FF.


well over thank goodness,


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Well that was fun.

Good morning campers!!!


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Well that was fun.
> 
> Good morning campers!!!


morning Queenie, and happy new year!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Morning


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

I wonder how long Ryan is gonna give this place a break for lol


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Can't belive I read all 16 pages and no pics of Tits,

Ryan you know what you gotta do to make everyone accept you back on here


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

He is probably trying to hide the body, held her head in the toilet for 10 seconds too long


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> Can't belive I read all 16 pages and no pics of Tits,
> 
> Ryan you know what you gotta do to make everyone accept you back on here


There was pics but Milky took them off I think


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> There was pics but Milky took them off I think


That's just selfish, bet he's kept copies for his own use!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> That's just selfish, bet he's kept copies for his own use!


I doubt it. The guys said they looked like spaniels ears


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

Maybe the Mayans were talking about Zoey and Ryans relationship coming to an end.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> Can't belive I read all 16 pages and no pics of Tits,
> 
> Ryan you know what you gotta do to make everyone accept you back on here


Page 6 mate


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

It looks like the toilet got the best of you as your talking sh1te


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Wtf!!!

Happy new year y'all!


----------



## Majestic121 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

405 'likes' from this thread so far... I'd say they are a positive derived from a negative, tbh. Hopefully Ryan hasn't had to much grief due to his past thread.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Greenspin said:


> 405 'likes' from this thread so far... I'd say they are a positive derived from a negative, tbh. Hopefully Ryan hasn't had to much grief due to his past thread.


I think l got about 35 of them !

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

@Milky is a "likemonger" setting the trend for likes wherever he doth go !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

OldManRiver said:


> @Milky is a "likemonger" setting the trend for likes wherever he doth go !


I prefer to think its down to my sharp wit and people trying to avoid a BAN !!!

:whistling:

:lol:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

^^ Agreed.

(well with the ban sh*t anyway. :lol: )


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

Zoeyschreier said:


> I


I do that face when im forcing a cr*p out


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Is it him or her i can't decide, why would she post a pic up of herself?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> I doubt it. The guys said they looked like spaniels ears


No they didn't not quite sure why everybody got on her case so much, just seemed to be having a bit of a laugh, I found it funny, lol

Better than all the real Jeremy Kyle posts that are still happening imo


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Zoeyschreier said:


> My boyfriend is horrible to me. He won't come to the family's tonight for New Year's Eve and before he tried to shove my head down my toilet. What should I do?????


I like his style


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Zoeyschreier said:


> I


----------

